# whats the difference between a conventional and a baitcaster?



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm starting the process of learning how to use conventional and I am going to use some gift cards for a heaver rod and throw a dirt cheap reel on it to see if i really would enjoy it before dropping some decent money on a reel.....while looking at conventional reels some are in the baitcaster section...some are in conventional and some are in the trolling section gets kind of confusing because these round baitcasters look more like a heaver reel than the little baitcasters bass fisherman use....maybe just a little clarification from anyone that knows better than me

thanks!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not good enough with words to explain the difference and make sense, however I will put this out there, if you buy a reel, buy a decent one, your chances of enjoying it will be much greater if you have a reel that casts well. I'd start no lower in price than a penn squaw or a daiwa slosh or SHA or whatever the current model is, if you don't like it you can get almost all your money back by selling it.
js


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've never used either but it seems baitcasters are smaller reels (round or low profile) that are favored for freshwater fishing. They all appear to have levelwinds. 

Conventional reels are larger and may or may not have a levelwind. They can be used for saltwater or heavy freshwater fishing.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

There really is no difference. Both are "revolving spool" type reels. Generally, those that can be cast one handed are considered "baitcasters" which is the type that a lot of bass & inshore folks use and are usually cast with one hand rods. However, surf casters use them as well, but they may be a larger size reel and often cast with 2 hands because the rods are longer & have longer handles. Not something that most folks would try to hold & cast with one hand & most wouldn't fit on a rod that is intended to be cast with one hand. I say generally too, because there are so many rod & reel combinations now, which was not the case at one time. For example, an ABU 6500/6600 size reel can fit on a single hand rod, or a longer surf rod, and there are other similar size reels. That same model reel can have a level wind or it may not. However, most "conventional" reels used for casting will not have level winds. That feature is great, but can limit distance. So, conventional are usually considered the non-level winds. 

The bigger reels, which are used primarily for trolling are not usually referred as baitcasters, simply because no one casts them, they're too darn big & heavy & the rods used with them are not casting rods, they're trolling rods.

The main difference between conventional & baitcaster is the person using it & their definition of what each entails. Not always cut & dry.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

In my simple mind, a baitcaster flips into gear automatically when you flip the handle. You have to flip the switch on a conventional to put it into gear.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

appreciate the input guys...maybe ill just get a squall since ive seen multiple people say its the best entry reel for a heaver


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you invest in a squall I would recommend a lateral trade to the Daiwa sl20sh (slosh) or xl20sha. Both are sealine reels that I have used side by side with the squall. I find the daiwas to be higher quality and cheaper


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Surfjunkie said:


> If you invest in a squall I would recommend a lateral trade to the Daiwa sl20sh (slosh) or xl20sha. Both are sealine reels that I have used side by side with the squall. I find the daiwas to be higher quality and cheaper


something i will definitely keep in mind


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Surfjunkie said:


> If you invest in a squall I would recommend a lateral trade to the Daiwa sl20sh (slosh) or xl20sha. Both are sealine reels that I have used side by side with the squall. I find the daiwas to be higher quality and cheaper


I have to strongly second this. I have owned and or used just about every conventional casting reel on the market and always end up back with the Daiwa's. The silver Saltist and the SLSH are tanks and will serve you well for a long time..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surfjunkie said:


> If you invest in a squall I would recommend a lateral trade to the Daiwa sl20sh (slosh) or xl20sha. Both are sealine reels that I have used side by side with the squall. I find the daiwas to be higher quality and cheaper





stevec8787 said:


> something i will definitely keep in mind





AbuMike said:


> I have to strongly second this. I have owned and or used just about every conventional casting reel on the market and always end up back with the Daiwa's. The silver Saltist and the SLSH are tanks and will serve you well for a long time..


 Exactly..... Especially the saltist,not quite as cheap,but in an affordable price range and as Mike said,A TANK OF A REEL.. Oh,and if the brakes and oil are right,cast as well as any... As to the answer to your first question,they are the same,just different terminology describing the same reels... Like seamullet,whiting,roundhead,or kingfish.. Or cobia,ling,lemonfish,orcoalfish... confusing huh??


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm no fan of the Squall if it was you're set on, 

but it's predecessor the US Made 525 Mag, I am. I purchased a Penn Fathom 15 this past season and like it very much. I think you will never go wrong with a Slosh (SL30SH) entry level or advanced. Of all the Surfcasting reels I own.. If I had to pick only one.. It would be Daiwa Silver Saltist 20H.

Used Squalls don't bring much to the the table. A person is more likely to trade you, or buy your used Slosh should you not like it over squall.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks guys...definitely leaning towards a sl30sh now


----------



## ttmctoad (Sep 19, 2016)

Using a left handed baitcaster made it easier for me. It's worth considering.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Carolina Rebel said:


> In my simple mind, a baitcaster flips into gear automatically when you flip the handle. You have to flip the switch on a conventional to put it into gear.


I saw an Omoto light trolling and jigging reel with the same feature. It is new and not on the market yet. I would still think of it as a conventional reel due to its' size.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

the akios 757 and the abu 7000 flip into gear when you turn the handle
js


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Steve, I am a novice here, word of advice listen to these pros. If you are deadset on a Squall, Wallyworld has them on sale now, both level line and free spool $20-30+- off depending on size.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

stevec8787 said:


> thanks guys...definitely leaning towards a sl30sh now


Before you buy a sl30sh fish one. The gear box sits very low and sticks out. Personally I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

All of the reel names are real confusing!

There's spinning reels. They are used for casting.

Then there's casting reels. They're also used for casting, but they aren't spinning reels.

You might think you can have a conversation about reels with each picturing the same type of reel, but that's until someone brings up the spincast reels. What do they do? Technically, they're also for casting, but they aren't spinning reels. They're mainly cheap junk like the Barbie fishing set that look cute to little girls.

Trolling reels are used for trolling, right? Well, mine is also designed for casting.

Bait casting reels are definitely casting reels, but what type? I have them in both types. What makes it bait casting and not lure casting? Are there even lure casting reels? I just looked it up and found to cast lures, I should select a bait caster.

How and why did all this confusing nomenclature come about?

The Russians did it to confuse us in preparation for takeover by choosing our President.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Political crap aside,from end of post.. 

There is a "fixed spool" reel that only moves when drag is set to do so as a spinning reel would be,and a "revolving spool" reel that turns when casting or dropping back in trolling setup,or when drag is released..

Like I said above there is no difference between a "baitcasting reel" and a casting reel they are the same.. And spinners are spinners....


----------



## Floridaman (4 mo ago)

In my opinion, I've never liked casting conventional reels. I've had issues with getting the friction brakes right and either don't get a good cast, or end up with a birds nest on the reel. Any time I want to cast a line I prefer a spinner. The line comes off nice and smooth and there's very little chance of tangles. I like conventional reels if I'm on a boat and just dropping, or for trolling. I know the pro bass people like to use the bait casters, which as far as I'm concerned are like a cross between a spin caster (the closed front reels like was earlier mentioned, that usually come on little kids rods) and a conventional. They're usually quite small, and I think have a thumb button to release the spool for casting. I'm not sure if there's a benefit of bait caster over spinning reel? Does the spinning action create an unwanted twist in the line? I've never noticed any negative effect of line twist from spinning reels when using swivels and leaders. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. Take it for what it is, I'm definitely no pro.


----------



## truffles1992 (12 mo ago)

I think BigJim explained it best.
Typically, Baitcaster "was" associated with fresh water reel for casting purposes (eg. Abu 5500, 6500, and all the versions today- AS SEEN ON TV (haha).

Conventional,as used by many Saltwater fisherman, may be used for casting purposes, or jigging, trolling, live lining, (Bigger Abus 6500 and up, Penn Squidders (old school) bottom fishing Tuna Fishing -AS SEEN ON TV, etc.

Too many styles/brands to list, but I think you get the picture.


----------

